# chmod



## Dolphon (24. Oktober 2003)

Moin, 

Hab ihr folgende REchte:

chmod -R u+rwx *
chmod -R o+rx *
chmod -R o-x *.php
chmod -R g-r *
chmod -R o+w templates_c
chmod -R o+w config
chmod -R o+w backup


Kann mir eienr diese Rechte übersetzen, so das ich in FlashFXP nur die Chmod Zahlen eingeben muss.

MFG

Dolphon


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. Oktober 2003)

hätte es auch gebracht!

http://www2.tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=6877&highlight=chmod


----------

